# Made some patches today



## kokomojoe

Pretty happy with how they turned out, the one on the right that you can't see is for the band Annoying.


----------



## CelticWanderer

dig the shakey graves patch


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

Dig the old SP patch my friend has the exact same one.


----------



## MarsOrScars

<3 The Distillers


----------



## dumpster harpy

Sweet Days N Daze patch.


----------



## Deleted member 125

rip dude from annoying.


----------



## kokomojoe

Made a dead kennedy's one today. All the ones on here besides the unseen, peace sign, and railroad patches were made by me.


----------



## Desperado Deluxe

gotta love the amtrak patch

edit:srry train patch nerd..


----------



## Vulture

What do you use? I used spray paint and it didn't last a month. Or is ithere that it is on pants and your doing a jacket?


----------



## kokomojoe

Vulture said:


> What do you use? I used spray paint and it didn't last a month. Or is ithere that it is on pants and your doing a jacket?


I used acrylic paint, stencils I made, and a sponge. My back patch is spray paint on top of acrylic


----------



## CT I

cantcureherpes said:


> rip dude from annoying.


Is that Chad Fontaine?


----------



## kokomojoe

CT I said:


> Is that Chad Fontaine?


That'd be correct


----------



## XlilyX

malaclypse said:


> Sweet Days N Daze patch.
> 
> View attachment 29629
> 
> View attachment 29630


diggin the wizard patch, i fucking love stoner doom <3


----------

